

NBC Olympics Executive’s Email Wasn’t “Widely Available” In Google - rowoot
http://searchengineland.com/nbc-olympic-executives-email-wasnt-widely-available-in-google-128973
Danny Sullivan from SearchEngineLand has posted an article regarding the claim by Guy Adams about the NBC official's email being "widely available".
Danny says,
'There remains the debate over whether sharing a corporate address is one that’s not personal and therefore not a violation of Twitter’s rules. I’d say no. Just because someone has a work address doesn’t make it not personal. It’s their personal work email.'
======
rowoot
Danny Sullivan from SearchEngineLand finds out more regarding the claim by Guy
Adams about the NBC official's email being "widely available". Although a
google search for his email (at this moment) yields thousands of results,
prior to the whole uproar its a very different story.

A very reasonable post about this whole issue. Thanks Danny !

